# Dog stepping on GF's feet



## cordes (Jun 12, 2009)

My GF gets a little huffy when our neo steps on her feet. I'm sure it hurts, but I don't seem to have this problem. I don't think the dog does it on purpose either.

What are you folks doing to make the dog have a little bit wider birth while passing by?


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

You could teach him a "back up" command. Not really sure what else could be done that wouldn't ruin the dog's association of your GF. You can try having her say "ouch" and move away every time he does it, but since he seems to be doing it unintentionally, I don't know how well it'd work.


----------



## cordes (Jun 12, 2009)

I've suggested that she be more conscious of where the dog is in relation to her feet, but I guess that isn't working. We will try something like a back command and see how well that works for her.


----------



## cordes (Jun 12, 2009)

Ancient but not dead said:


> When my kid's dogs are rushing around I use my cane to create a little personal space. It is a preferable option to hip replacement surgery. An aluminum cane works much better than a wooden one (which dogs sometimes think of as a big stick with rather unfortunate consequences). But hopefully your lady friend is not as old as I.
> 
> By the way, I think if the dog keeps doing it then it is on purpose. Dogs have a pretty good idea where they are placing their feet.


That's an interesting idea. I will watch the dog to see if it may be more intentional than we believe. Perhaps it could be a small test of dominance?


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Ancient but not dead said:


> By the way, I think if the dog keeps doing it then it is on purpose. Dogs have a pretty good idea where they are placing their feet.


HA! You need to meet Nubs. I swear that dog can have a full open room to walk through and he will STILL walk on your feet. He'll walk under a table, then accidentally walk on your feet as he walks out. He'll stand on your feet as you pet him. And if you are out in public and next to some stranger, when you ask him to "sit" he'll plop his butt right on the nearest strangers foot. No joke.

Just like he doesn't know how big he is and can't understand why he can't fit into a small box like his ferret pals can. That makes him so mad.

If you figure something out, let me know. We just have taught him to stay out of our way. If we are walking through the area he has to move. If your sitting or standing still, your feet are fair game. 

Honestly it's just because he wants to be close to you. Sometimes too close. I just deal with it. Yeah it hurts (my pup is 60lbs, a Neo.. geeze broken foot time) but it's doable. With your dog, I might try the OUT command which teaches to dog to leave the room. Pretty much there isn't much you can do except for preventing the dog for being able to walk on your feet.


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

My Rottie used to step on my foot, then turn on it with a twisting motion of his paw. I've heard a few theories on _why_ they do it, but I'm sure it's done on purpose--at least by the dogs I've had. Occam's Razor generally applies when trying to figure out a dog's motivation: look at the result of the behavior. I'll bet it gets her attention!

I just say "Get off!", and use my knee to shove the dog off my foot. Use your hip if the dog is big enough.


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

There is one other tactic that you can try which is used in obedience competition (the dog cannot step on your feet...you lose points).....double sided sticky tape over the toes of your shoes. They hate getting their paws 'stuck'.


----------



## Harland (Jun 12, 2009)

cordes said:


> That's an interesting idea. I will watch the dog to see if it may be more intentional than we believe. Perhaps it could be a small test of dominance?


You can also go the older way, the newspaper. It works, but just dont hit to hard.


----------



## cordes (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies. We will certainly give some of these ideas a go and see how it works out for us. I appreciate all the feedback.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Harland said:


> You can also go the older way, the newspaper. It works, but just dont hit to hard.


Yeah hit yourself too hard and you might render yourself unconscious. That would be unfortunate.


----------



## Harland (Jun 12, 2009)

RBark said:


> Yeah hit yourself too hard and you might render yourself unconscious. That would be unfortunate.


It is the way my grandfather kept his dogs in line. Same with Choca when he comes over.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Harland said:


> It is the way my grandfather kept his dogs in line. Same with Choca when he comes over.


I have to say this is an old method that should FOREVER be done away with.

You NEVER need to hit your dog to get it to do what you want. Positive reinforcement is what is used these days and works much better, faster and more completely then the "fear" method that you are describing. Besides, hitting a dog even "lightly" can be considered animal abuse.

This is one of the few things I have to agree with Cesar Milian on. That rolled up newspaper is just a tool. If you can take that energy you put into that newspaper and just put it into the tone of your voice, you'll get that much further with your dog. HITTING your dog though is NEVER the answer.


----------



## Erick Aguilar (Jun 9, 2008)

Yeah, Apollo steps on my foot all the time, doesn't hurt until his claws bruise the bare skin. I just tell him ''Hey! watch your paw!'' and he lifts it...


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

> By the way, I think if the dog keeps doing it then it is on purpose. Dogs have a pretty good idea where they are placing their feet.


I doubt it. When Beau first came home with me, he stepped on my feet, knocked his shoulders and hips against the door when going outside, etc. I had him walk the plank. Seriously! lol I used 3 cement blocks on which I placed a board, and had him walk forward, and eventually walk backward. It gave him a much better sense of body awareness, and he no longer has those issues.


----------

